# Whats a good GPS for snowmobiling?



## lmholmes11

Hey all,

Ive never used a GPS while snowmobiling but I want to give it a try this year. I would prefer one that has built for the trails in MI but I realize that there probably isn't one. Any suggestions are appreciated!

lmholmes11


----------



## ENCORE

I've had two different GPS, hand held units. One a Garmin and my current is a Lowrance H2Oc. My assumption is, that you won't find one that shows snowmobile trails or ORV trails. However, many of the units now come with maps showing roads, etc. or accept an SD card.
What I would suggest..... get one with a large enough screen to enable you to see it while traveling. My little Garmin Etrex worked great but had too small a screen for me to read. I needed something to use with the quad in the winter for ice fishing and went with the larger Lowrance H20c. I bought the LakeMaster Pro card for lake depths and I'm very happy with the unit. With the larger screen, its much easier to see while riding. The RAM mount for the handle bars works great!


----------



## NittanyDoug

I used my Magellan Meridian Gold on my old sled and now have my Lowrance XOG on it. On both I had snowmobile trails. Try gpssledmaps.com. I think that's the site for free maps. You can't use them for routing but it gets you close. The magellan was fine and I plan to sell it with a bunch of mounts for it and software. I like the XOG cause it has the street info, does routing, alot of POI stuff, etc. They can be had pretty cheap and the screen is pretty customize-able. I put the groundspeed to max size and it's easy to see. You can also turn on the bread-crumb trail so you can see where you've been (alot of car-gps systems don't allow that.)


----------



## lmholmes11

Thanks for the good info. I like the looks of the ZOG. I will probably go with that one. Thanks!


----------



## neobux

I use a Garmin GPSmap60CSx I track my rides and have never lost satellite reception with the GPS in my backback or dash bag works great.


----------



## qin45

I am having a Garmin nuvi 760 GPS Navigator, display is very clear, maps seem to be very good and really simple to use.


----------



## L Carr

Just surfing and saw this post. I have a new DeLorme hand held that has some of the best topo I have ever seen. The PN 30 and 40 also run Navionics for on water (an option) and it comes with the Topo and turn by turn DVD as part of the price. 

Check them out...they just came out with a camo model of both, as well.

The New Lowrance Endura hand helds will run the Navionics charts and will have topo info from what I understand, too. The Endura's will be using a different language than other hand helds and will need a software update that is being worked on as we speak to run the Navionics.

Will keep ya posted as to the details as they become available.

Both will do what you want them to do with the right software.

Larry Carr
MidWest Regional Sales Manager
Navionics Inc

WishinIwasFishininMI


----------



## NittanyDoug

I knew the Endura's were coming. They have turn-by-turn right? Sweet units but seeing msrp is scary for new untested units. Granted I'm a fan of the Lowrance stuff. Still waiting for the navionics update that my XOG keeps asking me for.


----------



## L Carr

Nittany,
I wasn't aware you needed an update for Navionics for the XOG. I have a XOG and it runs my Navionics just fine. There might be an update out there, but your XOG should still be running Navionics without it. What software version is your unit running and what update is it telling you need?

Larry Carr
Midwest Regional Sales Manager
Navionics Inc


----------

